# New again.



## bulltime8769 (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm back after a break. I'm trying to climb the mountain again. You guys on here in the past have been true brothers of support. Any veteran mil friends, please IM me.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 20, 2020)

Welcome back bro.


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 20, 2020)

bulltime8769 said:


> I'm back after a break. I'm trying to climb the mountain again. You guys on here in the past have been true brothers of support. Any veteran mil friends, please IM me.


Welcome back to IMF.


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 20, 2020)

Greeting bro. As you posted on my thread, we're in the same boat.


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## brazey (Aug 20, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------

